# I'm going backpacking in Sydney!



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

This should be fun and interesting. Staying at hostels will be different, but I will just have to remember that I can talk to the other people and say anything. They don't know me and I'll probably never see them again. And there are a bunch of fun things to do down there. I have a few ideas of what I want to do, but if any Sydneysiders know of some good places to go the first week in April, I'll be sure to add them to my list.

I've always wanted to travel to Australia since I was about 7 years old, so this should be a great trip. :boogie 

As far as social anxiety goes, I know that there will be a few times when I will feel nervous and wonder what am I doing here. But the positive things will outweigh the negatives. Plus, it might give me something to talk about in the future.


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

Let the good times roll! Be safe, it sounds like a great opportunity, don't let your SA take that away. 
:banana


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Oh wow, good for you. Have fun!!!


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I love Sydney. Don't forget to go on the ferries. I haven't been for years but it's a great place.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.131500.com.au/ticketandfares ... l_pass.asp

I should be able to travel on the ferries (and buses & subway) anytime I want to with this pass.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

good for you! make sure you check out darling harbour/circular quay


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool. Have fun!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Sounds awesome!!! I am very jealous!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Have fun!


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

just signing up for something like this would be too overwhelming for me. Congratulations. I'd love to be able to do what you are doing. At best I'd go if a friend agrees to go with me but that'd be pointless.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

yay!!! :banana 
reading that gave me chills. It's been a couple of mnths since I came back from my backpacking trip. I did europe/asia for 1/2 a year and am dying to do another one before I hit the big 3 0 but I have to sort things out//get serious before I can do another trip like that...
anyways..i wanted to say enjoy!! I'm not sure the extent of your anxiety but don't hesitate to use any meds (benzos) if needed. I was deadset against using anything since I thought it would mask the experience but in some cases it might have help me drop my guard and enjoy things even more.


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

Sydney sux. I live here. Who knows, maybe if I had friends I'd like the place. Most probably.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, I got back yesterday and have been trying to catch up on all of the posts made when I was gone. I had a great time and met a lot of people. I probably talked to more new people in a week than I did for the entire last year.

I had a good time exploring the city and doing stuff I can't do back here. I wouldn't mind doing it again someday, and would recommend it for anyone else.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: re: I'm going backpacking in Sydney!*



Classified said:


> Well, I got back yesterday and have been trying to catch up on all of the posts made when I was gone. I had a great time and met a lot of people. I probably talked to more new people in a week than I did for the entire last year.


that's freakin awesome. i too am about to go on a backpacking trip travelling.. that's awesome that you did that.

:yes


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Glad you had a good trip. When do we get to see the pictures?


----------



## Zipmos (May 12, 2007)

I´m also going backpacking to Australia too, in the beginning of 2008. I´m going to spend a year there using this working holiday visa. That means I´m going to switch jobs often and travel a lot.

I dont make friends easily and its going to be even harder using a foreign language. What also makes it harder is that there is no steady "center" of your social life (like a permanent job, or a school), in which relationships can grow naturally. There won´t be as much time to get used to the people around you, which usually relieves my anxiety over time.

But I think it´s going to be quite an experience, travelling around Australia, seeing new places, working at different jobs, surviving on my own - even if I wouldn´t make many new acquintances. I´m used to doing my stuff alone, and I can cope with that (even though I desperately long for social interaction and connecting with people).

I have never even travelled on my own, and certainly never done anything like this, and I´m already scared to death just thinking about it. But nevertheless, I´m determined to do it anyway. And if it doesn´t work out, at least I tried and probably learned something from it all.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

u guys who are coming to australia should definetely spend ur whole time in the city its the best ever, love the shopping and attractions there! i wish i lived closer to the city T-T


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

What city would that be? Have you been to any other cities other than Sydney? What did you think of them?

To Zipmos, it is very easy to meet people, especially if you stay in the youth hostels in the big cities. People are really friendly and are usually up for doing things. I met quite a few people from Germany when I was there and English isn't their native language. I was able to talk to this one girl from there during a hike in the Blue Mountains for a long time.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't only travel from city to city, theres so many amazing places to see in the country and along the coast. As for which cities to visit, go see all of them, they all have unique things to see that set them apart from the others.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Classified said:


> the positive things will outweigh the negatives. Plus, it might give me something to talk about in the future.


Smart. Smart. Smart. Life is all about the positive. You will have so much fun on the trip and that fun will stick for a lifetime. :yes

I am jealous of you as that is something I want to do today. I intend to do the same type of tour when I get settled next year with my career. You are exploring as you should in life. That's freedom. I can only assume you will have an excellent trip Classified. Take care and have fun.


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

Australia sux. Why do you think we advertise to the world for people to come here? Because we're [email protected]#$ing desperate. There are no tourists here. We spend millions and millions on tourist campaigns while countries like France and Spain don't spend a cent because people flock there. I saw a list ranking countries based on how many tourists they had for a year, and Australia came 33rd. How pathetic and considering how this country always brags about how it's number 1 in the world for so many things. Go [email protected]#$ yourself Australia. I'm fed up with your cockiness.


----------

